# RS232 Heizung auslesen mit 750-650



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche eine Heizung über die serielle Klemme 750-650/003-000 Klemme und einem 750-880 auszulesen. Die Heizung sendet mir auch immer den im Screen angehängten String aus.
Leider wandern die Zeichen ganz wild und der Anfang der Zeichenkette ist nie gleich. Habe das schon mal mit einer Siemens Steuerung realisiert und da musste ich den String mit der Zeichenlänge und der Länge der empfangenen
Zeichen initialisieren: Ist das bei WAGO nicht erforderlich. Habe zu Realisierung das Beispiel SerialInterface_Sample von der WAGO Seite genommen. Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt 


Viele Grüße

NSN


----------



## gravieren (15 Oktober 2015)

Hi

> ich versuche eine Heizung über die serielle Klemme 750-650/003-000
Schön
Wer sool dir helfen können ?
Welche Heizung ?
Hersteller, Type, Baujahr . . .


>750-650/003-000
Welche Einstellungen  ?  
Baud, parity, Start/Stopbit sind für diese "Heizung" korrekt  ?


Gruß Karl


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (16 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

jemand der schon mal was mit der Klemme realisiert hat kann mir vielleicht ein Tipp geben? Bin ja sicher nicht der erste!
Es handelt sich um eine Hargassner Heizung aus dem Jahre 2010. Einstellungen sind 19200, 8N1. Habe ich aus der Siemens CP übernommen
mit der das ja schon mal realisiert wurde.

Gruß NSN


----------



## gravieren (16 Oktober 2015)

Siemens  ?

Quellcode verhanden  ?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (16 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
hier die Initialisierung in Siemens.




Gruß
NSN


----------



## gravieren (16 Oktober 2015)

Im Qullprogramm:

Es läuft so eine Art Parser durch ?
Dort werden die "einzelnen Teile" dekodiert.

Das wäre interessant.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (17 Oktober 2015)

Der String wird durch den FB im DB40 ab Byte 2 abgelegt.
Er ist aber immer mit dem gleichen Anfangszeichen dort abgelegt.
Später zerlege ich diesen in einzelne Strings aber das Problem besteht ja das er im Codesys 
nicht mit dem gleichen Anfangszeichen ankommt sondern die Zeichen immer unterschiedlich sind.
Die ersten beiden Zeichen sind "pm"...


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (20 Oktober 2015)

Bin heute nochmal dazu gekommen etwas zu testen. Habe nun mal versucht die wirr rennende Zeichenkette in Einzelteile zu zerlegen. Den Code habe ich angehängt.(wago4.jpg

Das Ergebnis ist gar nicht so schlecht. Die Daten werden plausibel angezeigt allerdings werden die Werte immer wieder in verschiedenen Abständen verloren (Screen Wago5.jpg)

Evtl. ist der Code zu optimieren, oder was meint ihr?

Gruß NSN


----------

